# lo primero que se me ocurrió (i altres amb el verb ocurrírsele)



## gvergara

Hola de nou,

M'agradaria saber com es diu _ocurrírsele _(algo a alguien).

_Le respondí lo primero que se me ocurrió.
No se me ocurrió qué decir._

Gràcies per endavant,

Gonzalo


----------



## Bluely

Supongo que dices que lo traduimos al catalán, no? Si es así, ahí va.
Li vaig respondre el primer que se’m va ocórrer/ passar pel cap
No se’m va ocórrer què dir/ passar pel cap què dir


----------



## gvergara

Gràcies, passa que tenia al cap l'expressió _no em va acudir què dir_, l'he cercada a la xarxa i penso que no vol dir el mateix que he preguntat. És correcta almenys emprada en un altre context?


----------



## Penyafort

gvergara said:


> Gràcies, passa que tenia al cap l'expressió _no em va acudir què dir_, l'he cercada a la xarxa i penso que no vol dir el mateix que he preguntat. És correcta almenys emprada en un altre context?



És correcta i molt més freqüent en la llengua parlada que no _ocórrer_, si més no a Catalunya. 

Això sí, en aquest sentit és un verb pronominal: _No se m'acut res. No se'ns va acudir de provar-ho._


----------



## gvergara

Moltíssimes gràcies a tothom! Una pregunta al voltant de la teva resposta, Penyafort, és necessari emprar la preposició de per enllaçar un infinitiu amb acudir-se?


----------



## Penyafort

gvergara said:


> Moltíssimes gràcies a tothom! Una pregunta al voltant de la teva resposta, Penyafort, és necessari emprar la preposició de per enllaçar un infinitiu amb acudir-se?



No, no és obligatòria en aquest cas.


----------



## tenienteramires

Trobo que les maneres més tradicionals, almenys a la meua zona, són "vindre/venir al pensament" i "passar pel cap".


----------



## Xiscomx

gvergara said:


> Gràcies, passa que tenia al cap l'expressió _no em va acudir què dir_, l'he cercada a la xarxa i penso que no vol dir el mateix que he preguntat. És correcta almenys emprada en un altre context?


En el meu món on som tan privilegiats, aixuixinetes amollam _no vaig saber com buidar-li el que duia al meu gavatx._


----------

